# فوائد الخضروااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  (متجدد)



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الباذنجان

المحتويات الكيميائية للباذنجان:

ثمار الباذنجان السوداء تحتوي على مستويات عالية من المركبات
المضادة للأكسدة التي تحمي خلايا الجسم من التلف التأكسدي الناتج عن معالجة الطعام،وغني بحمض “كلوروجينيك”.

فوائد الباذنجان:




1- مفيد للصحة وخصوصاً في علاج تصلب الشرايين والوقاية منه.

 2- يساهم في الوقاية من السمنة أو إزالة السمنة ، لأنه منخفض السعرات الحرارية.

3- يحتوي على نسبة عالية من المواد المكافحة للسرطان.
4- يشد المعدة ويدرالبول ويقطع الصداع ويطيب رائحة العرق.
5- يساعد على خفض الوزن حيث أنه قليل بالسعرات الحرارية.
6- يمنع حدوث التقلصات العضلية.

كيف تختار الباذنجان:لمعرفة الثمار الجيدة، تفقد “سرة” هذه الثمار والموجودة في مؤخرة النبتة إذا كانت بيضوية أو مستديرة. أبحث عن البيضوية – فالمستديرة تحتوي على بذور أكثر وحشوة أقل.
 ويفضل تناوله بقشره لان الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية موجودة فيه. ‏ ‏ 

الكوسة




فوائد الكوسة:

1- عصير الكوسا على الريق يعالج الإمساك الحاد.

2- تساعد على تسكين الآم التهابات المجاري البولية و ألام المثانة.

3- مطهر للمعدة و الأمعاء و ملينة لهما.

4- تساعد على خفض ضغط الدم وعلاج التهابات المثانة والوقاية من اورامها.

5- تفيد في علاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية.

6- تساعد على تقوية الذاكرة.

7- يوصي بتناولها للمصابين بالوهن العقلي والنفسى.

8- تساعد على انقاص الوزن.

9- تساعد على علاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية.

10- تساعد على زيادة تحسين جهاز المناعة وفي نمو العظام والأسنان.
الملوخية



تحتوي على 2% دهون، 1.5% ألياف،22% بروتين، غنيّة بالأملاح المعدنية مثل الحديد والفسفور
  فوائد الملوخية:

1- لها تأثير ملين ومهدئ لأغشية المعدة والأمعاء.
2- تكافح الإمساك بشكل فعال
3- يساعد على تهدئة الأعصاب وتقوية البصر وتنشيط ضربات القلب.
4- تساعد في علاج ضغط الدم المنخفض.
5- تمنع تكون حصى المثانة والكلى.
6- تقوي القلب والنظر وتزيد الفحولة وتخفف من متاعب الجهاز الهضمي والقولون.
 7- تساعد على الحفاظ على  الجسم والوقاية من هشاشة العظام.
8- تقوى النظر.
9- تقلل من الأصابة بفقر الدم ونقص الحديد الذي يصيب كافة النساء أثناء الحمل خاصة خلال الشهور الأولى.
10- زيت بذور الملوخية يفيد في علاج بعض الأمراض الجلديّة .
11- تساعد على البناء السليم للغضاريف في الركب و المفاصل بشكل عام.
12- تقلل من امتصاص الدهون.
السبانخ




المحتويات الكيميائية للسبانخ:
تحتوى على
ماء 90%، بروتين 2.5%، دهون 3.% ، نشاء 9.%، رماد 4%، الياف 8.% ،و تحتوي اوراقها على نسب عالية من الملح الصخري .

فوائد السبانخ:

1- تقاوم حدوث السرطان والسكتة الدماغية والزهايمر.

2- تحمى النظر من التدهور المرتبط بحدوث تلف في الشبكيه.

3- يعتبر عصير السبانخ مفيد لأحتوائه على نسبه عاليه من المنجنيز…الهام لمريض السكر.

4- تساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم العالي

5- تقليل خطر إصابة السيدات الحوامل بحالات التشنج الحملي وتسمم الحمل.

6- مضادة للأورام والالتهابات وتقوي الصحة.
7- ترفع مستوى الهيموغلوبين .

8- خافض للحرارة و كاسر للعطش .
9- ينشط الكبد و يكافح الريقان و الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي .
10- مدر للبول و ملين لطيف للبراز.

11- يعالج التهابات الصدر .

12- تعتبر السبانخ غذاء جيدا للناقهين (في دور النقاهة) والمصابين بفقر الدم والضعف أو الوهن المزمن وضعف الذاكرة.

ملحوظة:
 الاكثار منها يحدث الرمل و الحصى بالكلى لما يحتويه من املاح كالسيوم ، ويمكن تحفيف هذه الظاهرة بالاكثار من عصر الليمون الحامض عليه 
الطماطم[/SIZE




المحتويات الكيميائية للطماطم:
يحتوي مائة غرام من الطماطم على وحدات حرارية=22 , سكريات =4 غرامات , دهون =0,3 غرام , ماء=90%, ألياف غذائية = 1 غرام , بروتينات =1 غرام .
فوائد الطماطم:
1- الوقاية من الإصابة بالأمراض القلبية وتصلب الشرايين.
2- تفيد فى المحافظة على جمال البشرة ونقائها.
3- تعتبر من الخضراوات المفيدة للصحة والرشاقة.
4- التخفيف من ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
5- مفيدة ً في حالات الإمساك، ولأصابه بحصى الكليتين والمرارة.

6- تستخدم فى علاج حب الشباب.

7- تساعدة في مكافحة سرطان البروستاتا.
8- يفيد عصير الطماطم المضاف اليه العسل فى حالات الأمراض التنفسيه و الاحتقان بالقصبات الهوائية.

9- يقى عصيرالطماطم من انتفاخ الرئة.

10- ينصح بتناول عصير الطماطم للمصابين بمرض فقر الدم.

11- تساعد على تخفيف ألام المفاصل.
12- تساعد على انقاص الوزن. 
الشبت


نبذة مختصرة عن الشبت:

نبات الشبت من الخضراوات المشهورة، وهو أحد نباتات الفصيلة الخيمية ، ينبت بريا أو يزرع لاستعماله كنوع من التوابل في الأكلات المتنوعة، يوجد في الثمار زيت دهني يحتوى على الكارفون والليمونين بنسبة 60 % كما يحتوى على مواد آزوتية وراتنج.

فوائد الشبت:

زيت الشبت مطهر ومضاد للتقلصات والانتفاخ ومدر للبن
يفيد في تسكين آلام المعدة والأمعاء والعادة الشهرية وغسيل العيون
المتقيحة.
 . يستخدم في حفظ الأطعمة وصناعة بعض أنواع الجبن
 يعالج تساقط الشعر الدائم و الصلع.
 يعيد للبشره جمالها ورونقها .

ملحوظة: ينصح المرضى  بأمراض الكلى عدم الإكثار من أكل الشبت.

الخيار




 المحتويات الكيميائية:
الخيار أحد أنواع الفاكهة وليس الخضراوات، ويحتوي على الأملاح المعدنية الهامة واللازمة لبناء الجسم مثل الصوديوم، الكالسيوم، الفوسفور، المغنيسيوم، وأنه غني بالفيتامين (أ) وبه نسبة قليلة من فيتامين (ب) وتتركز أكبر نسبة من هذه الفيتامينات في القشرة لذلك ينصح بتناوله بقشره .
فوائد الخيار:
1- علاج الاضطرابات البولية و مدر جيد للبول.
2- منع تكون الحصوات فى الكلى والحالب.
3- تخفيف الاضرابات الهضمية.
4- ويمنع زيادة نسبة الحوامض فى الدم.
5- ويستخدم كملطف لبشرة الوجه والمحافظة على نقائها ونضارتها وازالة السواد حول العينين .
6- علاج بعض اضطرابات الرئة والمعدة والصدر.
7- علاج فعال للنقرس والتهاب المفاصل.�
8- يساعد الخيار في التخلص من البقع الجلدية الناتجة عن التعرض للشمس.

9- ينصح بالخيار لمعالجة حب الشباب  والرؤوس السوداء.

10- يخفف الألام الناجمة عن الصداع.

11- مدهش لشد مسامات الجلد الواسعة.
الخس




محتويات الخس الكيميائية: يحتوي الخس على مواد دهنية ومواد بروتونية ومواد معدنية من أهمها الحديد والفسفور والكالسيوم والنحاس واليود والكلور والزرنيخ واللويكت والتوتيا والكاروتين والمغنسيوم والكوبلت، كما يحتوي على فيتامينات مثل فيتامين أ،ب،ج .

فوائد الخس:
1- يساعد على تهدئة الأعصاب والعضلات.
2- مسكنا للالام ومنظفا للدم ومهدئا وملينا ويعتبر جيدا للامساك.
3- ويستعمل الخس لعلاج الالتهابات الجلدية والحمرة وآلام الحروق.
4- يستخدم مباشرة بعد أكل الثوم والبصل للتخلص من رائحتيهما.
5- يستخدم كعلاج الأطفال من أمراض الصدر.
6- يقي من الإصابة بهشاشة العظام ويحافظ على الاسنان.
7- يقاوم حموضة المعدة ويمتص الروائح الكريهة من الجسم.
8- الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر.
9- يمنح البشرة المزيد من النقاء.
الخرشوف



المحتويات الكيميائية:كل 100 جم من الجزء الصالح للاستعمال من نورة الخرشوف تحتوى على المكونات الغذائية التالية.. (9 سعرات حرارية، 2.9 جم بروتين، 0.2 جم دهون، 10.6 جم سكريات كلية، 2.4 جم ألياف، 0.8 مجم كالسيوم، 8.8 مجم فوسفور، و1.3 مجم حديد، 43 مجم صوديوم، 160 وحدة دولية من فيتامين A، و0.05 مجم ريبو فلامنين، وواحد مجم نياسين، و 12 مجم حامض الاسكوربيك).

فوائد الخرشوف:
1- يساعد على خفض نسبة الكولسترول.

2- له أهمية كبيرة فى تقوية القلب.

3- ذات فائدة كبيرة فى علاج أمراض الكبد والمرارة وخفض نسبة السكر والكوليسترول فى الدم، وخفض ضغط الدم.

4- يستخدم فى علاج تصلب الشرايين وتطهير المعدة والأمعاء وتنشيط الذهن، وفتح الشهية.

5- يساعد على تقوية عضلات الجسم المختلفة، وخفض درجة حرارة الجسم وإزالة رائحة العرق.

6- يحتوي على مركب الذي يزيد من إنتاج الكبد لمادة الصفراء.

7- يفيد فى تنشيط إفرازات الكبد والمرارة وإدرار البول.

ملحوظة:يمنع من تناول الخرشوف المصابون بالروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل والنقرس وأصحاب المسالك البولية الضعيفة والمصابون بالحساسية.
الجزر



المحتويات الكيميائية:

يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الأملاح القلوية التأثير كأملاح البوتاسيوم وفيه كمية قليلة من أملاح الصوديوم والكالسيوم والبورون واليود وغيرها ،ويحتوي أيضا على فيتامينات كثيرة أهمها : أ- ب - ب2 - ب6 – ج – و - د ،وغني بالمواد البروتينيه والأحماض الأمينية.
�
فوائد الجزر:

1- له أثر واضح كمضاد لبُقع وشوائب البشرة ومفيد كذلك لصحة الشعر والعينين.
2- تنشط عملية تجديد الأنسجة والخلايا فهي مفيدة في إزالة التجاعيد من الوجه والجبهة ومنع رخاوة الجلد ويقي الجسم من السموم.
تحسين الرؤية الليلية. 3- يساعد على
4- يقلل الجزر من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب ومحاربة أنواع معينة من السرطانات.
5- مفيد في حالات فقر الدم والضغط المرتفع.

6- يزيد من مقاومة الجسم للأمراض المعدية.

7- مهم جدا لتغذية الطفل، فهو يساعد على نمو الجسم، ويعطيه المقاومة لكثير من الأمراض.

بعض الوصفات:

- علاج القروح والتسلخات الجلدية: بمزج كمية من العصير مع 8 أضعافها من مسحوق الفحم، ويترك المزيج لمدة 24 ساعة للتخمر قبل الاستعمال، ثم يوضع مرة واحدة أو أكثر في اليوم فوق القروح النتنة.
�
- علاج السعال عند الأطفال :
باستعمال شراب الجزر الذي يحضر بطبخ العصير مع السكر.
لين العظام، يعطي الطفل ابتداء من الشهر الرابع بضع ملاعق من العصير يوميا.
الإسهال، يستخدم في ذلك حساء الجزر، والذي يجهز بطبخ الجزر على نار هادئة لمدة ساعتين، بنسبة كيلو جزر لكل لتر ونصف من الماء، ويضاف إليه ثلاثة جرامات من الملح، ويقدم للطفل عوضا عن الحليب.
- تطهير الأمعاء للأطفال:عن طريق تقديم عصير الجزر نيئا أو مطبوخا لتطهير الأمعاء من الديدان والجراثيم.


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو دا الاكل ولا بلاش ... الله ينور على الموضوع الى كله قيمه غذائيه دا 

متشكر اوى على الفوايد منه 

شكرا كوكى *


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا .
يثبت .


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومتكامل 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> *هو دا الاكل ولا بلاش ... الله ينور على الموضوع الى كله قيمه غذائيه دا
> 
> متشكر اوى على الفوايد منه
> 
> شكرا كوكى *


ميرسى يا سيزار على المشاركه نورت الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا .
> يثبت .



ميرسى يا قلم على مرورك الغالى
ربنا يباركك وميرسى اوى للتثبيت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ومتكامل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا كاندى  ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



ميرسى يا فراشه على مرورك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

راااااااااااائع يا سويتى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا سويتى
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مجموعه اخرى من فوائد الخضروات​الجرجير



المحتويات الكيميائية للجرجير:

تحتوي أوراق الجرجير على فيتامين )ج( وفيتامين (سي)  وكالسيوم وكبريت ويود وحديد وفوسفور ومواد كبريتية حريفة‏.
1)شرب عصير أوراقه يعطي نشاطاً عاماً للجسم.
2)ويدر البول ويساعد على هضم الطعام.
3)يفيد في نزلات البرد والأمراض الصدرية لأنه طارد للبلغم ومسكن لآلام الروماتيزم والمفاصل.
4)لتنقية الدم وسرعة دورانه ويساعد على ثبات الأسنان وتقوية اللثة ومنع نزيفها.
5)ملين للبطن وفاتح للشهية.
6)ينفع ضد امراض الكلى و الكبد و النقرس .
7)يخفض كمية السكر في البول

خلطات مفيدة :-
- علاج سقوط أو تساقط الشعر :

بمزج 15 غم من عصير الجرجير مع 50 غم من الكحول ( السبرتو الأبيض ) مع ملعقة صغيرة من ماء الورد ، و تدلك بها فروة الرأس يوميآ لمدة اسبوعين ثم يغسل .
- لـ ادرار البول :

غلي مقدار ثلاث حزم صغيرة من الجرجير مع بصلة متوسطة في لترين من الماء ، ويستمر الغلي حتى يبقى النصف ، ثم يصفى و يشرب منه مقدار كوب في الصباح و كوب في المساء .
- علاج الحروق السطحية من الشمس :

يستعمل الجرجير لعلاج الحروق بإستعماله على صورة مرهم الجرجير و يحضر بسحق حزمتين صغيرتين من الجرجير الطازج ثم ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون ، ثم يصفى المزيج و يستخدم لعلاج الحروق السطحية من الشمس .

زيت الجرجير :

أكدت الدراسات العلمية المعملية أن زيت الجرجير و زيت الزيتون يقضيان على الدهون فى الدم ويؤديان الى إحداث نقص معنوى فى كل من الدهون الكلية والكوليسترول بالجسم.


البقدونس







[SIZE="4[/LEFT]"]فوائد البقدونس:
1- عشب مدر للبول، وهام للكلى ومشاكل الجهاز البولى واحتجاز الماء.
2- كما يساعد على نزول الحيض فى حالة تأخره ويساعد على تدفقه.

3- يستخدم فى علاج التهابات المعدة وكمذيب لحصى الكلى وملين جيد للبطن ومضاد للمغص.
4- يستخدم كمضاد للربو وضيق التنفس وأورام الثدي.
5- وتستخدم الأوراق الطازجة كلبخة لدغ الحشرات والقمل والتهابات الجلد.
6- يستخدم فى حالات الألتهابات الكبدية .
7- غذاء منشط للذاكرة.
8- فاتح شديد للشهية ومقاوم للإسهال ويساعد على التقليل من أضرار الكولسترول.
9- يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الحديد المفيد للمصابين بفقر الدم والأنيميا الحادة .
أهم الوصفات:
1- يساعد البقدونس فى التخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة وكغسول للفم أو الغرغرة وذلك عن طريق : غلى كوبان من الماء مع البقدونس وثلاث قرنفلات و1/4 ملعقة صغيرة من القرنفل الجاف بعد صحنه ثم يصفى الخليط بعد تمام هدوئه ويستخدم على عدة مرات فى اليوم.
2-علاج للرءووس السوداء:
البقدونس فعال فى التخلص من الرءووس السوداء، وذلكعن طريق
خفق البقدونس فى الخلاط الكهربائى واعداد بخار ماء ووضع البقدونس المخفوق على أماكن الرءووس السوداء ،و يعرض الوجه لبخار الماء وخليط البقدونس عليه لمدة خمس دقائق و تفرك الرءووس السوداء بالبقدونس ويترك قليلاً على الوجه.
ملحوظة:
فرم البقدونس أو تقطيعه تفقده العديد من عناصره الغذائية والدوائية لذا ينصح بتناول ورقة طازجا مع الوجبة الرئيسية وعند فرمه أو تقطيعه يجب عدم تركه لمدة طويلة بل يتم تناوله حالا حتى لا تتبخر زيوته المفيدة. [/SIZE]
البطاطس




المحتويات الكيميائية للبطاطس:يحتوي المائة غرام من البطاطس على 75% من وزنة ماء 12% الياف و حوالي 25% نشويات 20% كربون و 10 % من الغرام دهون و 13 غرام كالسيوم 1 غرام حديد وفيتامين سي.
 وهى غنية بالمعادن فهي تحتوي على الكالسيوم و الحديد و المغنيسيوم و البوتاسيوم و الفسفور و الصوديوم و الزنك و النحاس و المنجنيز و السلينيوم, وكذلك تحتوي على مجموعة من الفيتامينات مثل مجموعة فيتامينات ب6 و ب12 و فيتامين C و A و E, أضافه إلى مجموعة من الحوامض.

فوائد البطاطس :

1- منشطة للبشرة، وفعالة في علاج مشكلة الهالات السوداء عبر وضع الشرائح مباشرة على الهالات وكما هي مفيدة للبشرة الدهنية والمختلطة.
2- لها تأثير في زوال التورّم الذي يظهر تحت العينين وتعتبر البطاطس من أفضل المنظفات والمرطبات لذوات البشرة الحسّاسة.
3- لها أثراً في علاج الحساسية الجلدية بدهان الموضع المصاب بعصير البطاطس أو بعمل كمادات من شرائحها. كما تستخدم بنفس هذه الطريقة لعلاج حروق الشمس.

4- أكل البطاطس مسلوقة في الماء بغير اضافات وبدون ملح هو احدث طريقة طبية لإنقاص الوزن.

5- بها مادة قادرة علي امتصاص كل السموم في الجسم.
6- تقي من يتناولها شر الاصابة بمرض السرطان لاحتوائها علي المواد الغذائية الاساسية للجسم مثل‏(‏ المعادن والحديد والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور والنحاس‏)‏.

7- عصيرالبطاطس مفيد جدا, فهو يساعد على التخفيف من الآلام التي تسبق الدورة الشهرية.

8- عصير البطاطس غني بالكربوهيدرات وبفيتامين C, B6,فيعطى الشعور بالراحة والاسترخاء.

9- تمنع الإصابة بضغط الدم العالي وأمراض القلب.

- يؤكد خبراء التغذية بان البطاطس المسلوقة بقشرتها اذا اكلت مع القشر تكون افيد بسبب احتواء القشرة نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم و الفوسفور و الحديد .
الكرنب




المحتويات الكيميائية للكرنب:

 غنّي بالفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين (ج ) وغنّي بالمعادن مثل الكبريت والكالسيوم والفسفور.
يحتوي على مادّة قاتلة للبكتيريا تشبه في مفعولها المضادات الحيوّية.

فوائد الكرنب:
 1- يقاوم الطفح الجلدي ويساعد على نموّ العظام.
2- يساعد في تقوية الشعر والأظافر.
 3- يفيد في حالات طرد الديدان من الجسم.

4- يفيد في حالات التهاب القصبات والشعب ويسّهل خروج البلغم،
وينشّط عمل الكليتين.

 5- يساعد في طرد الماء الزائد عن حاجة الجسم.
  6- يعمل على خفض كميّة السكر في الدّم.
 7- مفيد في حالات فقر الدّم وأمراض المفاصل.
 8- يعمل كمطهر للقولون.

9- يُستخدم الكرنب كعلاج لتقليل آلام الصداع.

10- شرب عصير الكرنب المستخرج من الساق هو علاج جيد للقرح.

11- يمكن استعمال أوراق الكرنب خارجيا على الجروح والقرحات والالتهابات وللمشاكل الجلدية وخاصة حب الشباب.
 12- يوجد به مواد تقلل من الإصابة بأمراض القلب.

13- يستخدم عصير الكرنب الأبيض فى علاج العين المحتقنة.

- لعلاج التهاب القولون يغلي 60 جراما من الأوراق في 500 مل ماء لمدة ساعة ويشرب ثلاث مرات يوميا.

 تحذير مع استخدام الكرنب:
عدم تناول الكرنب فى صورته النيئة (قبل الطهى)، إذا كان الشخص يعانى من تضخم الغدة الدرقية أو يأخذ عقاقير مضادة للاكتئاب. 
القلقاس


فوائد القلقاس: 
1- مفتح للسدد ومطهر.
2- مفيد جدا للمعده وخصوصا لمن يعانى من قرحة المعدة.  
القرنبيط



تحتوي وجبة القرنبيط على 25 سعر حراري، و 5غرامات كربوهيدرات، وغرامان من الألياف، والبروتينِ الغذائي، و100% من الكمية الموصى بها من فيتامين ج و2 % من الكالسيوم والحديد. القرنبيط مصدر جيد للبوتاسيوم أيضا.
فوائد القرنبيط:

1ـ غنّي بالفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنيّة ، مثل البوتاسيوم والكروم .
2ـ يساعد في تخليص الجسم من السّموم .
3ـ يساعد في تقليل انفصام شبكيّة العين .
4ـ يعمل على خفض ضغط الدّم المرتفع .

5ـ يعمل على استقرار نسبة السكّر في الدّم .

6ـ يقلّل من الإصابة بالأزمات القلبيّة .

7ـ يفيد في تخفيض مستويات الكولسترول في الدّم .

8ـ له تأثير قوي في الوقاية من أمراض القلب والسرطان.

9- يحتفظ القرنبيط بنسبة عالية من الألياف التي تساعد على بناء أمعاء صحية.        

10- مشبع، وغني بالألياف، ومنخفض بالسعرات الحرارية.
11- يعد القرنبيط مصدراً جيداً للكالسيوم المهم للعظام.
بعض النصائح الهامه:
تجنب الرؤوس المليئة بالنقاط السوداء أَو البنية أو عيوب أخرى.
لَيس للحجم علاقة بالنوعية فأحياناً ستظهر على الرؤوس شكل حبيبي لكن، هذه ليست إشارة للنوعية، وبما أن معظم القرنبيط يلف غالبا بأكياس بلاستيكية، فيجب أن تقومي بالنظر جيدا على الورق الأخضر الذي يلف القاع، والذي يجب أن يكون أخضر.


الفجل




فوائد الفجل:

1- يستعمل كعلاج للجيوب الأنفية.

2- له تأثيراً إيجابياً في تخفيف اعراض الربووإلتهابات.

3- ينصح إستخدام الفجل لعلاج حالات الزكام الشديدً.
 4- يستخدم كعلاج ضد الروماتزم إضافة إلى أنه يفتح الشهية للطعام. 5- مضغ الفجل البلدي يقي من مرض الإسقربوط فيحفظ اللثة قوية من التلف ويحمي الأسنان.

6- يساعد الفجل الأبيض على إذابة الدهون الزائدة والتخلص منها وبالتالى المساعدة فى إنقاص الوزن الزائد.

7- مفيد للمصابين بالأمراض الجلدية.

8- الفجل الأحمر مفيد جداً للمصابين بالأنيميا ومفيد كذلك للمصابين بالأمراض الجلدية.

9- يساعد في منع تساقط الأسنان.

10- يساعد على تقوية الخصوبة ومعالجة التهابات المفاصل.

11-  يمنع جلطات الدم الخطيرة ويقلل احتمالات الإصابة بها.

12- مفيد جداً لتقوية الشعر.

13- مفيد للمصابين بأمراض المرارة والنقرس.

ويستخدم بالمقادير الأتية فى علاج كلا من:

لعلاج الأمراض الجلدية.. تخلط ملعقة طعام من البذور المطحونة مع قليل من الماء لعمل عجينة، أو مع الفازلين ويستعمل الخليط كمرهم خارجيً من مرة إلى ثلاث مرات يوميا.
 لإذابة الحصى ومنع تكونها.. تعصر الجذور أو الأوراق أو كلاهما، ويتم تناول 2إلى 3 ملاعق مع كوب ماء يومياً، قبل الطعام بنصف ساعة.

لتقوية الخصوبة ومعالجة التهابات المفاصل تخلط مطحون البذور والعسل وتؤخذ ملعقة كبيرة ثلاث مرات يومياً بعد الطعام.

ممنوع تناوله للحالات الآتية:

يجب أن يتجنبه مرضى القرحة والغدة الدرقية والتهابات الأمعاء والكبد، ويفضل عدم الإكثار من تناوله عموماً، ويجب عدم إستخدام البذور المعلبة لأنها محفوظة بمواد سامة ضد العفن.


الفاصوليا


محتويات الفاصوليا:

الفاصوليا الخضراء تحتوى على فيتامينات (ا) ، (ب)، (ج) كما أنها غنيه بكميات لا باس بها من أملاح : الكالسيوم ، والفسفور.
أما اليابسة فتحتوى على فيتامينات(ب2،ح2) والحديد ، والكالسيوم،و البروتين ، والفسفور ، والبوتاسيوم.

فوائد الفاصوليا:1-
تساعد على تنشيط ضربات القلب و تحسين ادائها.

2- مهدئة للاعصاب و مدرة للبول و منقية للدم و مقوية للكبد والبنكرياس.

3- تعمل على بقاء انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم والحفاظ على معدلات الأنسولين الطبيعية.

4- مقوي للكلى و المسالك البولية.

5- تعمل على تجديد كريات الدم البيضاء

 6- تعطى في حالات النقاهة، وبطء النمو ، والأعياء ، والرمال البولية والزلال ، والسكر.
7- تمنع تأكسد الدهون في الدم وهى أولى مراحل تكون الجلطات.

8- تمنع إصابة الأجنة بالتشوهات.

الفاصوليا اليابسة : 
مغدية جدا ، لأنها غنية بالكربوهيدرات لأنها تحتوي على خمائر مفيدة
كما توصف الفاصوليا اليابسة للرياضيين ، ودوي الأعمال الشاقة ،  والمراهقين ، وتمنع عن المصابين بالسمنة ، والمغص المعدي ، وعسر الهضم ، وأمراض الكبد ، والأطفال الصغار لصعوبة هضمها ، وكدا النساء الحاملات.
. 
الثوم



المحتويات الكيميائية للثوم:
يحتوي الثوم على 61-66% ماء 3.1-5.4% بروتين 23-30% نشويات 3.6 % ألياف وعناصر من مركبات الكبريت مع زيت طياروزيت الغارليك والاليستين وفيتامينات أ, ب1, ب2, د ،و يتكون من فصوص مغلفة بأوراق سيلليوزية شفافة لتحفظها من الجفاف وتزال عند الاستعمال.

فوائد الثوم:

1- للثوم دور فعال في علاج التهاب القصبات المزمن والتهاب الغشاء القصبي النزلي والزكام المتكرر والأنفلونزا وذلك نتيجة لطرح نسبة كبيرة من زيت الغارليك عن طريق جهاز التنفس عند تناول الثوم.
2- يفيد حالات السعال ،والربو، والجمرة الخبيثة ، وقرحة المعدة ، والغازات ، والتهاب المفاصل، ويدر إفرازات الكبد ( الصفراء) ، وفى تخفيض ضغط الدم ، و الحيض ، ويزيد مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض ، ويكسبة نشاطا وحيوية ويزيد حرارة الجسم، ويفيد فى حالات الأمراض المعوية العفنة ويطهر الأمعاء.
3- يفيد مرضى البول السكرى فى وقايتهم من مضاعفات المرض ويخفض نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم.
 4- يقلل احتمالات حدوث تسمم الحمل الناتج عن ضغط الدم ،فضلا عن أنه يساعد على زيادة أوزان المواليد.

5- يفيد في معالجة تساقط الشعر وفي الإلتهابات الناتجة بعد الولادة ( النفاسية ) يضاف إلى ذلك انه يساعد على طرد الديدان والطفيليات من الجهاز الهضمي .

- يستخدم الثوم على نطاق واسع لتجنب الإصابة بنزلات البرد.6
7- يرقق قوام الدم فيمنع السكتة.

8- مطهر شديد للأمعاء ويعمل على طرد الديدان.

 إلا أن تعاطي كميات كبيرة من الثوم قد يسبب فقر الدم وتهيج الأمعاء.
البصل




المحتويات الكيميائية للبصل:

              يحتوي البصل على مواد سكرية ومن اهمها السكروز وفلافونيدات وستيرودات صابونية ومواد معدنية من اهمها الكالسيوم والفوسفور والحديد والكبريت وفيتامين أ،ج ومركب الجلوكوزين التي تحدد نسبة السكر في الدم وهي تعادل الانسولين في مفعوله.

فوائد البصل الطبية:
1- اكل البصل طازجاً او مطهواً بالزيت او السمن او مشوياً يقلل من نسبة الاصابة بجلطة الدم.

2- يمكن استخدامه في تطهير الفم حيث مضغ البصل لمدة  3دقائق تعد كافية لقتل جميع الجراثيم الموجودة بالفم.

3- استنشاق بخار البصل او اكله يؤدي الى ابادة الجراثيم المسببة للامراض وبذلك يمكن استخدامه في علاج امراض الجهاز التنفسي الناتجة من الاصابة بالجراثيم مثل التهاب الانف الحاد وكذلك التهابات الحلق والقصبة الهوائية والشعب الهوائية مثل النزلات الشعبية.

4- يعتبر من الادوية الوقائية الهامة للمحافظة على سلامة القلب ومنع حدوث الازمات والذبحة الصدرية.

5- يخفف السكر لدى مرضى السكري حيث أنه يحتوي على مادة الجلوكوزين وهي مادة شبيهة بهرمون الانسولين.

6- يستعمل في علاج نوبات الربو (حيث يستعمل عصير البصل بمقدار ملعقة صغيرة ممزوجة مع ملعقة من العسل كل ثلاث ساعات حيث ان للبصل قدرة فائقه على طرد البلغم من الشعب الهوائية والتي تسبب ضيق هذه الشعب مما ينتج عنه الصعوبة في التنفس وحدوث ازمات الربو).

7- يستخدم في علاج الزكام والانفلونزا (بعمل شراب من البصل حيث تقطع البصلة الى حلقات وتوضع في طبق ثم يضاف اليها السكر وتترك لمدة  24ساعة حتى يتم الترشيح ثم يؤخذ من  2الى  5ملاعق من هذا الرشاحة يومياً).

8- يفيد في علاج سقوط الشعر إذا ما تم تدليك ‏ ‏فروة الرأس بعصير البصل وأيضا يفيد في إزالة بقع ونمش الوجه ‏‏عندما يسحق وينقع في الخل ثم يدعك به الوجه.

9- قادراً على منع إصابة الشخص بالسرطان وأكل البصل بشكل منتظم يزيد من نشاط الدورة الدموية ويُرخى العضلات.

10- يقلل من معدلات الكوليسترول بعد تناول الوجبات الكبيرة.
الباميا



المحتويات الكيميائية للباميا:

يحتوي المائة غرام من على 90% من وزنها ماء - 6 غرام سكريات - بروتين - دهون - الياف - كالسيوم - حديد - فوسفور - فيتامين سي.

فوائد الباميا:

1- تساعد في علاج التهاب الاغشية المخاطية المغلفة للجهاز الهضمي.

2- تساعد على توازن مستوى السكر والكوليسترول في الدم.

3- تساعد في مكافحة الإمساك وكل امراض القولون
البازلاء




المحتويات الكيميائية للبازلاء:
تحتوى البازلاء على فيتامين ب و فيتامين ج، غنية بالمعادن والسكريات والألياف القابلة للذوبان.
فوائد البازلاء:
.تحمى من العمى-1
2- تمنح الشبع ومنح الطاقة للجسم
3- ترفع  نسبة السكريات في الدم.
4- تعمل على حفظ التوازن الغذائي.
5- مصدر جيد للبروتينات.

6- تقاوم الإمساك.

7- تخفض نسبة الكوليسترول بالدم.

8- تعلاج الحساسية الجلدية وضغط الدم المرتفع.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد معلومات مهمه جدا 
عاشت ايديك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Esther قال:


> بجد معلومات مهمه جدا
> عاشت ايديك يا قمر
> الرب يباركك​



ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: فوائدالفاكهه  (متجدد)*

التفاح


المحتويات الكيميائية للتفاح: 
 - 85% ماء .
- 12%سكر .

- 40 وحدة من فيتامين ب 1

- 90 وحدة من فيتامين أ .

- 20 وحدة من فيتامين سي .

- 4 غرامات من الألياف . 
-و الكثير من الأملاح المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم و الكالسيوم و الفسفور و الحديد .
فوائد التفاح
1-تغسل الأسنان وتقوى اللثة
2-تقلل من معدلات الكوليسترول فى جسم الإنسان
3-تخلص جسم الإنسان من السموم
4-يقى الإنسان من الإصابة بالإمساك
5-مرطب ويطفئ العطش
6-مفيد في حالات الأمراض الألتهابية
7- مفيد للكبد و الكليتين و المثانة
8-يساعد في استقرار سكر الدم
9-يساعد على تفتيت حصى المرارة
10-يقوي الدماغ والقلب والمعدة ويسهل الهضم ويفيد في علاج أمراض المفاصل 
المشمش



المحتويات الكيميائية للمشمش 
المشمش الجاف غني بفيتامين أ‏,‏ ب‏,‏ والحديد وهي عناصر موجودة أيضا في المشمش غير المجفف الذي يتميز باحتوائه علي نسبة عالية من فيتامين سي‏.
‏فوائد المشمش:1-تساعد ثمرة المشمش في مقاومة الميكروبات وتقوية الأغشية المخاطية‏.‏

2-زيت المشمش مصدر غني لفيتامين هـ‏,‏ ويستخدم أيضا في تليين الجلد ومنع تكوين خطوط علي الجلد في مرحلة الشيخوخة‏.‏
3-تناول‏3‏ إلي‏6‏ ثمرات من المشمش يوميا يساعد في الوقاية من النزلات الشعبية والربو الشعبي‏.
4-يساعد على تنشيط حدة الإبصار، ويزيد من قوة الجسم الدفاعية ضد الأمراض لوجود فيتامين (a) فيه بنسب عالية جداً.

5- مفيد جداً للمصابين بفقر الدم، كما أنه مقوٍ للأعصاب والأوردة وخلايا الجلد وهو فاتح للشهية ومكافح جيد للإمساك ومهدئ للأعصاب ومزيل للأرق.
6- يساعد على وقاية الفتيات من الأمراض الجلدية وبثور الشباب.
7- يمتاز المشمش بمكونات تجعله فعّال في مقاومة التجاعيد والانكماشات والتشققات بفرم المشمش ووضعه على الوجه.
8- يقلل مستويات الكولسترول في الدم، ويحمي من أمراض القلب والشرايين.
8- المشمش الطازج مضاد للإسهال أما المجفف فهو ملين للمعدة.
ملحوظة:
للحصول على الفوائد الغذائية الموجودة في ثمرة المشمش يجب الحرص على أكلها قبل الطعام، وعدم تقشيرها لأن قشرها يحتوي على كل المعادن والفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية، ويستحسن عدم قطع ثمرة المشمش بالسكين، بل قضمها بالأسنان أفضل. 
الخوخ



المحتويات الكيميائية للخوخ:

 85% من وزنها ماء .
5 غرام سكر .
1 غرام نشويات .
نصف مليغرام حديد و نصف غرام بروتين و دهون .
فسفور , كبريت , و نسبة عالية من الفيتامينات .
فوائد الخوخ :
1- تخفيف الإمساك لأنه يتضمن كمية عالية من الألياف .

2-يحمي من أمراض القلب ويخفف كمية الكولسترول.


3-يساعد على تنشيط المعدة و يساعد على الهضم .

4- يساعد الجسم على إمتصاص الكالسيوم للمحافظة على عظام قوية.

5-تستعمل زهوره وأوراقه كمسكن.

6-الخوخ ملين ممتاز يساعد على تليين القناة الهضمية وتنشيط إفراز المرارة.

7-يستعمل كنبات طبي لعلاج الديدان والالتهابات الجلدية وضيق التنفس والصمم وداء النقرس 

8- أثبتت التجارب المختلفة فعالية
 الخوخ في علاج السعال الديكي والربو وأزمات الكلى والتهابات المثانة إزالة حصى المثانة والبول الدموي 
الموز



المحتويات الكيميائية للموز :يحتوى على العديد من المعادن والفسفور وعلي مجموعة من الفيتامينات الهامة مثل أ‏,‏ب‏1,‏ ب‏2,‏ب‏6 ب‏12‏ وفيتامين ج ونسبة من د‏,‏ وهـ‏.‏
وعلى الكالسيوم‏,‏ والحديد‏
فوائد الموز: 
1-ينشط الذهن والذاكرة‏ وينمي الفكر والذكاء
2- يفيد من يبذلون مجهودا جسمانيا مرهقا لانه يبني العضلات ويزيد من كفاءتها
3-سهل الهضم وضروري لنمو الأطفال
4-يقوي العظام والأسنان والأظافر‏‏
5-علاج مفيد لمرضي قرحة المعدة والتهاب الأمعاء
6-مقاوم للروماتيزم والتهاب الأعصاب
7-ينشيط الكلي
8-أوراق الموز تُستخدم كنوع من الكمادات الباردة للحروق والجروح
9-علاج التهاب المفاصل
10-علاج الأنيميا.
11-يقلل من مخاطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، وخالي من الدهن والكوليستول
12-يجعلك تشعر بالسعادة
13-علاج الاسقربوط ومرض النقرس 
المانجو



المحتويات الكيميائية للمانجو:
تحتوى على كثير من فيتامين سي وبوتاسيوم وماغنسيوم
فوائد المانجو:

1- تستخدم لإيقاف النزيف وتقوية القلب وتنشيط الذهن.
2- تساعد في حالات الإصابة بالأنيميا لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الحديد.
3- تساعد كميات البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم على علاج تقلص العضلات وأيضا على إزالة التوتر.
4-تساعد على تهدئة المعدة.
5- تعد الغذاء المثالي للمخ من اجل التركيز والذاكرة.
6-تعالج القولون العصبي و الإمساك. 
الكمثرى



المحتويات الكيميائية:
تحتوى الكمثرى على نسبة من الأحماض العضوية والأملاح المعدنية النافعة
وتتكون من: نشويات ، بروتين ، دهون، نسبة عالية من الفيتامينات وخاصة(أ، ج) ، أملاح ( بوتاسيوم ، كالسيوم،فوسفور، حديد).
فوائد الكمثرى :

1- شافية لأمراض الكلى .
2- هاضمة ومهدئة للمعدة

3- تعمل علي بناء الخلايا وتجديدها.

4- مزيلة للرشح الداخلي الناتج عن أمراض الكلي والكبد والقلب.

5- مغذية ومهدئة ومرطبة ومفيدة للمعدة والامعاء ..
6- يفيد فى اضطرابات المجارى البولية ، وبخاصة حالات التهاب المثانة.
7- صالحة لوقوف إسهال المعدة
8- توصف لعلاج: الروماتيزم والصرع والتهاب المفاصل والوهن الجسمي والعقلي وفاقة الدم، والسل
9- تساعد في التخفيف من ضغط الدم المرتفع 
الفراولة



المحتويات الكيميائية للفراولة: 
تتميز بوجود نسبة عالية من الفيتامين سي،تحتوى على أملاح الصوديوم, والبوتاسيوم, والكالسيوم, والفوسفور, والحديد
فوائد الفراولة: 
1-تقي من السرطان.
2-لها خصائص مقوية ومجددة للنشاط لما تحويه من الأملاح والفيتامينات وتفيد المصابين بالتدرن الرئوي والتهاب المفصل.
3-تستعمل في حالات فقر الدم.
4-يستعمل مغلي الثمار الجافة كمادة خافضة للحرارة وطاردة للرمال المرارية والكلوية وفي حالات النقرس.
5-مغلي الأوراق يخفض ضغط الدم عن طريق توسيع الأوعية الدموية.
6-تساعد على الهضم.
7- غذاء ملين ومطهر, ومرطب ومرمم.
8-تنظم إفرازات المرارة وتقتل الجراثيم.
 9-يفيد عصير الفراولة الجسم المتاكسل في إزالة البثور وحب الشباب واللون الشاحب كما يفيد في جميع أنواع الالتهابات.
10-تساعد الأجهزة الدفاعية في الجسم, وتفيد الجهاز العصبي وتسكن الآلام.
11-لمن يعانين من صُفرة أسنانهن ننصحهن بتناول عصير الفراولة بصفة متكررة فهو من خير ما يبيُّض الأسنان ويجمّلها.
12-يناسب خاصة ذوات البشرة الدهنية بعمل قناعا على الوجهة كمنظف وكمُغذٍ جيد للبشرة.
العنب



المحتوى الكميائى

يعتبر العنب من الفواكه ذات القيمة الغذائية والعلاجية الجيدة و هو يحتوي على :
 15% مواد سكرية و يمثل الجلوكوز 7% من هذه السكريات
- الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ج وكذلك فيتامين ب.
ويحتوى على نسبة جيدة من العناصر المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم، ويحتوي على مواد بروتينية و دهنية و احماض عضوية مثل حامض الليمون .
فوائد العنب : 
1- يساعد على تنشيط الكبد وسلامة وظائفه و إدرار الصفراء بصورة منتظمة .
2- يخفض حمض الفوليك في الدم و الذي يترسب في المفاصل و الاطراف و يسبب الآلم و هو ما يعرف بداء النقرس.

3- ان العنب يساهم في علاج الزهايمر و يقلل الاصابة بالخرف

4-  كما انه يساهم أيضا في علاج هشاشة العظام .
5- مفيد في طرد البلغم و تهدئة حدة السعال .
6-  الوقاية من آلام اللثة و تساقط الاسنان .
7- يطرد السموم ويرفع المعنويات
8- يستخدم قناع عصير العنب الطازج لتقوية البشرة وشدها ومقاومة التجاعيد وذلك بعصير ودهن الوجه به فورا وتركه لمدة ربع ساعة ثم اغسلى وجهك بالماء العادى.
9- انجح دواء لكثير من الاضطرابات الجسدية والنفسية .
10- يعيد النشاط للمصابين بفقر الدم.
11- ينظف الكلي في حالات التهاب الكلي.
12- يحمي العنب الأطفال كما الراشدين من الزكام والبرد. 
الشمام



المحتويات الكيميائية للشمام:
هو فاكهه مليئه بالماء؛ ويحتوي على كميه ضئيله من السكر و قليل السعرات الحراريه وغني بالبوتاسيوم .
فوائد الشمام:
1- يساعد على التخلص من السموم والفضلات الموجوده في الجسم

2- ينصح بتناوله خاصه لمرضى السكرنظرا لقلة نسبة السكر التي يحتويها .
3- يحتوى على  مواد مضادة للاكسده .
4- يحمي من بعض انواع السرطان وامراض القلب والشرايين.
5- يجعل البشرة تقاوم الشمس بشكل أفضل.
6- يساعد على التخلص من السموم والفضلات الموجوده في الجسم

7- يشكل علاجا ممتازا للإمساك إذا أخذ على الريق.
8- وضع شرائحه على الجلد المتجعد يكسبه نضارة وليونة.
9- مفيد لمعالجة التهابات الجلد ويستفاد منه في التجميل كعلاج للأورام الجلدية.
10-ينقي ماء الشمام من الكلف والنمش.
11- ينقي الدم ويساعد في علاج أمراض الكلي والنقرس ويقاوم مرض البواسير.
12- يساعد العينين على الرؤية الطبيعية في الظلام.
13- يعتبر الشمام من أكثر أنواع الفواكه التي تقاوم السمنة وتقلل الضغط المرتفع.


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على الاكل الشهي
جوعتينا اخت swety koky girl
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على الاكل الشهي
> جوعتينا اخت swety koky girl
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



اتفضل  وكل الى يعجبك يا متى
ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات مهمه جداااا
مشكووووووووووره



​​_


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموسوعة الشاملة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معلومات مهمه جداااا
> مشكووووووووووره
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على الموسوعة الشاملة*



تسلمى حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( سويتي كوكي جيرل ) .


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا ( سويتي كوكي جيرل ) .



ميرسى يا قلم حر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

